# In search for the GOOD "Canadians" Invoice software !



## MPESGT01 (Jul 13, 2005)

I did some research... Google and mac forums...
I want to find a software that will help me and my samll home business...
So it has to create invoices, quotes, have a client list and a products/service list.

I was looking at QuickBooks Pro 2007 = Nothing for Mac for Canada tptptptp 
Then looking at MYOB = same answer from them tptptptp 
I took a quick tour of FileMaker, but can't figure what it really does...  

Please help me by letting me know, *as a Canadian + a Mac user*, wich software do you use ?? ...or guide me... Thanks
(I have osx 10.4.8)


----------



## Tait Kahray (Jan 22, 2004)

Take a look at Macbusiness - a Canadian company.

http://www.brightlightsoftware.com


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

MPESGT01 said:


> I did some research... Google and mac forums...
> I want to find a software that will help me and my samll home business...
> So it has to create invoices, quotes, have a client list and a products/service list.
> 
> ...


DayLite is a Productivity application. In addition to having Contact, Schedule, and Task management, it also has the ability to track Sales Opportunities including creating estimates.

The lack of a standard accounting package in Canada has been a problem since MYOB left 5 years ago. There are other packages, but none that have the same popularity of MYOB, QuickBooks, or Simply Accounting.


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

If you just need to create invoices Blinksale is a great online app that I have been using for invoicing. Free for 3 invoices a month


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

http://www.xsilva.com/

More and more accounting features are going to be added in 2007 I'm told. 

Fairly young company but software getting better all the time.


----------



## MPESGT01 (Jul 13, 2005)

ehMax said:


> http://www.xsilva.com/


wow, superb soft... but at 750$ starting... it is 500$ over all the others !! :yikes: 



> If you just need to create invoices Blinksale is a great online app


I have tried it also... like freshbooks... but I prefer on my mac than online I think... for now at least 



> Take a look at Macbusiness - a Canadian company.


Nice one... Canadian and only 30$... I am trying it !!



> DayLite is a Productivity application


I am trying Billing2 instead  Thanks.


----------



## MPESGT01 (Jul 13, 2005)

One more question...
When I bought my PowerBook from Apple.ca, It had "Quickbooks NUE 2005" Trial in it.
I have tried it a lot and it does work really fine for me (it has a Canadian option in the company options)

Do you have any comment on this one ?
Can I still buy it, now ?
With an account software, do we have to update every year ??


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

MPESGT01 said:


> One more question...
> When I bought my PowerBook from Apple.ca, It had "Quickbooks NUE 2005" Trial in it.
> I have tried it a lot and it does work really fine for me (it has a Canadian option in the company options)
> 
> ...


Yes you can buy it but only from Intuit US. One problem with it is that it doesn't support multi-currency. Even the US customers complain about that.

No you do not have to upgrade your accounting software each year. While there can be new features added, most years it might be a bell and/or whistle. One thing that I'm not certain about is the support for new cheques which I believe the banks brought in during 2006. I know that both QuickBooks and Simply Accounting on the windows side had added support for the new format. I'm not really sure what the requirements were.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

QuickBooks Canada


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

I'd suggest Billings 2 - http://www.billings2.com/ $49 (USD), the company, Marketcircle is based in the GTA.


----------



## johnsmith12 (Aug 29, 2011)

*good invoicing software with gst*

Try flexina is online, easy to use and run well on mac


----------



## MaxInv (Feb 20, 2017)

*good invoicing software*

https://www.inv24.com is also online and can be run on mac/windows/linux


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

i wrote my invoicing and proposal system in filemaker - safe and friendly - will never expire.


----------

